# Retpuver des SMS effacés à partir d'un backup



## mikecayo (24 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous.


Je cherche un moyen de  décrypter les fichiers backup des SMS de mon iphone.
J'ai réalisé un back up NON crypté de mon iphone dans lequel j'avais effacé des SMS.
Le back up contient notamment le fichier MDDATA nommé 3d0d7e5fb2ce288813306e4d4636395e047a3d28

Ce fichier contient (je crois) des traces des SMS effacés, que je peux visualiser dans Notepad, mais qui semblent codées / cryptées.

Quelquun a t il un truc / astuce pour retrouver ces SMS effacés?
J'ai bien trouvé qqch qui pourrait aider mais n'étant pas développeur, je m'adresse à une âme bienveillante et expérimentée
Ce que j'ai trouvé est ici http://code.google.com/p/iphone-backup-decoder/

Merci d'avance à tous et à toute

Mike


----------

